# Modern Arts Museums around the world



## ngfede (Jan 13, 2011)

show your modern arts museums 

my city: MAMBA - Museo de Artes Modernos de Buenos Aires

i know, not too much modern but its works over a recycled tabacco deposit in San Telmo town. Maybe some day build one totally new, but not at this moment...









_from wikipedia_









some pics of the project






















credits: http://iuna-town.blogspot.com/2010/12/museo-de-arte-moderno-de-buenos-aires.html


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Brisbane's Gallary of Modern Art (GoMA)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojtekgurak/4428223613/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliterated/2832758510/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremyphotos/4063380843/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## OCPagu (Jan 12, 2011)

*São Paulo*

*Museum of Modern Art*









Source:http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:MAM-SP_04.JPG









Source:http://oriundibrasile.blogspot.com/2010_04_08_archive.html

http://www.cidadedesaopaulo.com/sp/images/stories/fotos_cidade/h_mam.jpg
Source:http://www.cidadedesaopaulo.com/sp/br/multimidia









Source:http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:A_Ca%C3%A7adora_-_Lelio_Coluccini.JPG









Source:http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Am%C3%A9lia_Toledo_-_Sete_ondas,_1995.JPG

*Museum of Contemporary Art*









Source:http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:MAC-USP,_fachada_6.JPG









Source:http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:MAC-USP,_fachada_5.JPG









Source:http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Emanoel_Ara%C3%BAjo_-_O_quadrado,_o_c%C3%ADrculo_e_o_disco_fragmentado,_1994.JPG

The São Paulo Museum of Contemporary Art houses the most comprehensive collection of Italian modern art outside Italy. It includes the only selfportrait by Amedeo Modigliani:










The original plaster of Boccioni's _Unique Forms of Continuity in Space_









...as well as other paintings, sculptures and drawings from the most important 20th century artists.


----------



## OCPagu (Jan 12, 2011)

Other modern and contemporary art museums in Brazil

*Rio de Janeiro Museum of Modern Art*, Rio de Janeiro








Source:http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:MAM.jpg

*Niterói Contemporary Art Museum*, Niterói








Source:http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Museu_de_Arte_Contempor%C3%A2nea_de_Niter%C3%B3i.jpg

*Museu de Arte da Pampulha*, Belo Horizonte








Source:http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/26/Museu_de_Arte_da_Pampulha_1.jpg/800px-Museu_de_Arte_da_Pampulha_1.jpg

*Bahia Museum of Modern Art*, Salvador









Source:http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/42/SolarDoUnhao-bw.jpg

*Museu de Arte Moderna Aloísio Magalhães*, Recife


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

About São Paulo: the Pinacoteca of Paulo Mendez da Rocha is an amazing reconversion. One of the best.


----------



## OCPagu (Jan 12, 2011)

Concrete Stereo said:


> About São Paulo: the Pinacoteca of Paulo Mendez da Rocha is an amazing reconversion. One of the best.


I also like it a lot. He got a Mies van der Rohe Award for that. Another project by him I also like is the Museum of Brazilian Sculpture, also in São Paulo









http://artemais.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/mube_10.jpg









http://www.stickel.com.br/atc/uploads/mube2.jpg









http://warumnichtt.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/mub.jpg









http://monolitho.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/0000023atk0.jpg


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Art Gallery of Ontario (AGO); Toronto, Canada
































































Back side:


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Danubiana museum of modern art in Bratislava, located on the Danube peninsula



















And new modern art museum designed by Zaha Hadid


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Inhotim Contemporary Arts Center - Belo Horizonte metro*


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Pampulha Art Museum - Belo Horizonte*













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuk/sets/72157622508034945/with/4031474951/


----------



## red_eagle_1982 (Jan 24, 2009)

The Ayala Museum in Makati, Philippines.


----------



## Alvr23 (Jan 29, 2008)

The Museo Nacional and Centro de Arte Reina Sofía, in Madrid, is located inside and old 18th century hospital building and was extended some years ago by Jean Novuel.

It houses pictures of world famous painters as Picasso, Dalí or Juan Gris and very interesting temporary expositions.


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

No,it isnt mistake,that is not a jail,only museum of contemporary art in Zagreb-Croatia




























in the night is little better


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

ngfede said:


> show your modern arts museums
> 
> my city: MAMBA - Museo de Artes Modernos de Buenos Aires
> 
> ...


That is one very nice project:yes::yes::yes:
We in Croatia also have many old industiral spaces that need to convert into artistics or other purposes


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Rovereto, Italy. MART (a modern & contemporary art museum)


, from Wikimedia Commons









http://www.flickr.com/photos/doc-cesena/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fasterdix/


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Museum of Modern Art of Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------

